# Live Webinar: Depression and TMS March 21, 2018



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 23, 2018)

*Live Webinar: Depression and TMS*
_NIMH_
February 23, 2018

*Join Bruce Luber, Ph.D., for a live webinar on depression and transcranial magnetic stimulation (TMS).* 

*Date/Time:* March 21, 2018

   Dr. Luber will discuss depression as a brain disorder, and you will learn about:            


Old and new approaches to understanding depression, including diagnosis using symptoms versus abnormal brain networks 
Neurostimulation tools, from electroconvulsive therapy (ECT) to TMS 
Modulating brain dysfunction and enhancing neuroplasticity in depression through TMS 
Pairing psychotherapy with neurostimulation 
The latest research at NIMH on TMS and depression 
 
Dr. Luber is an Experimental Psychologist and Neuroscientist who  received his PhD from New York University, where he used  magnetoencephalography (MEG) to study the brain basis to spatial  attention. Over the last 23 years, as a professor at Columbia and Duke  Universities, and presently as a Staff Scientist at the NIMH in  Bethesda, he has conducted brain stimulation research into the  neurophysiological bases of cognition, memory, and perception,  developing TMS paradigms, in conjunction with brain imaging and EEG,  that target and modify specific brain networks in the hopes of reducing  cognitive and memory deficits in aging and in psychiatric and  neurological disease.  Over the last three decades, he has also had a  strong role in the development of the use of electroconvulsive therapy  (ECT), magnetic seizure therapy (MST), and TMS in the treatment of  depression.


To join the webinar live, you will need to register and you will require one of the following media players:


Flash Player 6.0 or later
Windows Media Player 9.0 or later


Following the event, the webinar will be archived on the NIMH YouTube channel.


----------

